# wie kann ich eine eigene email adresse ohne server machen?



## baronvonvestholm (12. Januar 2012)

will meine eigene email adresse tim@vaihinger.net machen, den domain gibts noch, aber wie kann ich jetzt eine ohne eigenen webserver machen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Januar 2012)

du brauchst einen server der unter der entsprechenden domain (die du natürlich auch registrieren musst) die emails empfängt/ weiterleitet/ versendet ...


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Januar 2012)

gibts keine seite wo sowas anbietet?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Januar 2012)

ich bin sein jahren bei Domains, Webspace, Domain Webhosting, Server-Hosting Provider ALL-INKL und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen 

das privatpaket beinhaltet 1 domain etc... bietet also alles nötige


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Also, wenn Du die domain bei einem Anbieter wie zB Strato kaufst/mietest, dann musst Du nicht extra einen eigenen Server dafür aufmachen, sondern Strato verwaltet alles. Du lädst nur die Website bei denen hoch (falls Du eine machen willst), und die emails rufst Du da mit einem email-client ab, als würdest Du sie bei einem freemail-Anbieter oder Deinem Provider per email-client abrufen


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Januar 2012)

aber wie mach ich das, das ich nur eine domain miete, und keinen server bzw. webspace mieten brauche?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Januar 2012)

gar nicht
ohne server kein dienst!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Januar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> aber wie mach ich das, das ich nur eine domain miete, und keinen server bzw. webspace mieten brauche?


 
Bei Angeboten von Anbietern wie Strato ist das i.d.R. drin...


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Um es mal klarzustellen: eine bloße Domain reicht nicht, denn das ist ja erstmal nur das Aushängeschild. Genauso wie eine Adresse eines Grundstücks nicht bedeutet, dass man da wohnen kann - wo kein Haus steht, kann man schlecht einziehen, oder: wo kein "Unterbau", da kein Mailversand und -empfang.
Du brauchst jetzt natürlich keinen dedizierten Server mieten, das geht zwar auch, wäre aber für deine Anforderung viel zu viel. Hier kannst du mal reinschauen: Domain und Mail - STRATO - so etwas wie "Strato Mail" dürfte zu deinem Anforderungsprofil passen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Der Standard-Webspace ist zudem auch nicht teuer - es wäre sicher nicht billiger, wenn man sagen würde "ich will keine 1GB, sondern nur 5MB emailspeicher" oder so was. Bei den Massen an Kunden ist es insgesamt billiger, ein Standardprodukt mit 1Gb für jeden Kunden einzurechne, als wenn die für jeden eine Extra-Wurst bereithalten müssten


----------

